# Quadro-pelagic



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Made a late afternoon paddle today in search of the huge largemouth bass that inhaled my popper last week. That bucket mouth behemoth was only on my line for 10 seconds or so, but it was enough to give me a taste for more. However, today was not to be the day. 

I did catch a dozen or so really solid bass, some crazy big sunfish, a monster cichlid, and a size-able channel catfish. So, I am happy to catch some beautiful fish in four different species categories. 

The days are getting shorter, and the temperatures are cooling off a little. This is a great time of the year to hit the water. 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome

I'll be paddling around the pool at 1977 Friday afternoon. Looks like I might want to bring a rod.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You da man!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

You will get to tangle with that big bass again one day


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Can't wait.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice! I bet that kitty put up quite a fight!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I was standing up in my new KC12 kayak and sight casting to some bass when a school of cats swam up the gravel bar right in front of me. Good thing I was anchored or I would have drifted over them. Did a roll cast to the lead fish and it was on. Gotta luv it.


----------

